# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Disa foto të miat

## bela70

Tek "podi zharit"Rugov-Pejë

----------


## bela70

Afet liqenit te madh-Rugov-Pejë

----------


## bela70

Larja ne dimer(14 marse)ne liqenin e madh,Rugov-Pejë

----------


## bela70

"Leqinat"Kuqisht,Rugov-Pejë

----------


## bela70

"Rahisht"Drelaj-Rugov-Pejë

Un jam i pari ne te majte.

----------


## bela70

Tek livadhi i topit drelaj Rugov-Pejë

----------


## bela70

Ardhmeria jon(quni im ne te majt,2 goca dhe 3 quni i nje mikut tim.

----------


## bela70

Ky ne te djatht esht quni i imi i madhi(aj siper ishte i vogli)Ndersa ne te majt quni i vllait.

----------


## bela70

Ketu jam "var"per kemb tek livadhi topit.

----------


## bela70

Un me dy qenet me te mir ne kosov Kaloshin dhe gjufin.

----------


## bela70

Sheu(gura) ne Rugov

----------


## bela70

Ujvar ne lug mes drelaj dhe Kuqisht-Rugov

----------


## bela70

Pellasg faleminderit per vrejtejet tua,po ketu nuk ka rendesi aq se qfar shkruan,po jan fotot te rendesishme,edhe nese bej gabim ne shkrin nuk esht qudi se nuk jam i pari,pastaj as gjuhen apo drejteshkrimin nuk e klam studjuar,do mundohem ne te ardhemen ti permirsoj.

Mirela faleminderit per komplimentet dhe per perkrahjen.

----------


## bela70

Un(ati qe i kan kap koken)me shok tek liqeni vogel,liqenat Drelaj ,Rugov,Peje

----------


## bela70

Ne det me shok(kur ishim me te rinje)

----------


## bela70

Ketu jemi tek nje lokal ne Peje(un ne te djathte ulur)

----------


## bela70

Ketu jemi ne Prishtin Un dhe Kuta

----------


## bela70

Shife edhe Ariut po i pelqeka pepsikola...

----------


## bela70

Miqet e mi nga Shqipria xha Shpetimi me familje kur ishin per vizit tek un ne Kosove(ketu jemi tek memoriali i Lidhjes se Prizrenit)

----------


## bela70

Un me xha Shpetimin tek druri "Marashi"Prizren

----------

